# "Virtual War" by Michael Ignatieff



## LeonTheNeon (18 Jan 2007)

I'm just about done "Virtual War" by Michael Ignatieff.  (http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-War-Kosovo-Michael-Ignatieff/dp/0312278357/sr=8-1/qid=1169122316/ref=sr_1_1/103-0863892-2335067?ie=UTF8&s=books) 

All in all, a pretty good read.  It is 99% about the war in Kosovo.  The first few chapters talk about his own experience in Kosovo or his own experience about Kosovo.  He relates first and second hand accounts of events from his view.  These chapters contain few analytical bits.  I was disappointed by this, I had hoped for more analysis.  The last chapter does talk more about "war when it is disconnected from national survival".  The evolution of warfare to this state, some of the causes, and some of the effects.  He is very critical of the UN, and in particular criticizes the security council for being hopelessly flawed (a single veto system is a call to inaction).  He is also critical to some, but lesser degree, of NATO.  Not so much of the NATO itself, but again of the political process in NATO member countries and how it interacts with and binds the NATO militaries ("war by committee").  Perhaps best, and most relevent, he talks about the erosion of support for military adventures in the majority of citizens in a war which is not for national survival.  He attributes this to many causes, such as: increased media coverage (both the destruction of the enemy and the body bags/coffins of our troops), the lack of citizen military experience/exposure since the decline of conscription, the relative large-scale peace in the nuclear age, the civilian expection of bloodless war in the age of precision warfare, etc.  He talks about how political leaders in many countries do not have military experience, and so are "uncomfortable with their militaries" and their militaries are "suspicious of their political leaders".

Has anybody else read this?  Any thoughts on the book?

I'll give it a 8/10.  Good book, but not what I was expecting or hoping for.  Overall, my knowledge of the war in Kosovo was greatly improved.  I understand more of what happened, what didn't happen and why.  The discussion on the erosion of support for "foreign military adventures" was interesting but didn't really lead anywhere.


----------



## brihard (6 Feb 2007)

I read Warrior's Honour and Lesser Evil, both very good, and I'm aprtway through Empire Lite, but got sidetracked on a couple other books. I'm impressed with Ignatieff so far.

I'll add that one to my 'to buy' list next time I'm in the gf's family bookstore.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (8 Feb 2007)

I'll probably check out some more of his books.  He's a good enough writer.  I found he expressed himself clearly and succinctly.  My only real criticism is that it just seemed too light.  I prefer my books a little meatier, and "Virtual War" just seemed more like a journal of thoughts.

Since you've read "Warrior's Honour" and "Lesser Evil", what do you think about them in that regard?  I'm impressed enough with "Virtual War" that I'm likely to pick up another book and see what I think.  Of those two books which would recommend more?


----------

